

Who profits from innovation? Startups or incumbents? - __Joker
http://reactionwheel.net/2014/09/whoprofits.html

======
ghuntley
See also "Profiting from technological innovation: Implications for
integration, collaboration, licensing and public policy" by David Teece @
[https://bdpems.wiwi.hu-
berlin.de/portal/sites/default/files/...](https://bdpems.wiwi.hu-
berlin.de/portal/sites/default/files/Teece%20-%201986%20-%20Profiting%20from%20technological%20innovation%20Implications%20for%20integration,%20collaboration,%20licensing%20and%20public%20policy%20%28upload%29%20_0.pdf)

------
wodenokoto
Why are Twitter and Farmville hard to replicate, while Uber and AirBnB are
not?

~~~
ganeumann
Network effects, user lock-in.

